# Charley is Splatting on me!



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so excited! He's been out exploring and snuggling for about 90 minutes, and now he's splatting exposed on my lap with his little eyes closed. I don't want to disturb him to get a picture but I just can't go without telling someone! My hubby just looked at me like "What's splatting?"

 

~Katie


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay Charley!

That's got to be one of the cutest things they do. I wish there were pics!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Jealous! Wish my hedgie would do that, I bet that is incredibly adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like Charley is content.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awww!!! I'm so happy for you! (and Jealous for me - the only splatting in this house happens on Hedgie Daddy :roll: )



Alastrina said:


> My hubby just looked at me like "What's splatting?"~Katie


Hubbies - :roll:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It is incredibly cute, he's precious when he does it. My heart is warmed because he's not usually relaxed enough when he's out and about to lay down like that, much less without being covered up by something! I love hearing that cute little noise they make while they settle down, almost like a purr, and then he cuddles up against me and stretches his little legs out and shuts his eyes with a sigh.

Best feeling EVER.


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

The jealousy ;-; 
You are obscenely fortunate.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great news, such a display of hedgie trust


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a special moment you two shared.


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> I'm so excited! He's been out exploring and snuggling for about 90 minutes, and now he's splatting exposed on my lap with his little eyes closed. I don't want to disturb him to get a picture but I just can't go without telling someone! My hubby just looked at me like "What's splatting?"
> 
> 
> 
> ~Katie


im new to all the hedgie terms.... whats splatting? i have an idea of what it is but i wanna make sure. lol


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Splatting is when a hedgie lays down on their belly with their legs sticking out from under them. Usually they do this when they're comfy and content, or when they're really hot and need to cool down. In my case, it was being comfy. ^_^

~Katie


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex does that when he has cuddle time with me or my hubby. it's morning and he's currently out of the pillowcase on the bed and on my hubby splatted out under the blankie right under his neck. it's the cutest feeling in the world  Congrats to you!!!


----------

